# converting epson 1400 to sublimation



## louiefern (Jun 13, 2008)

hey people, 
i'm thinking of converting my epson 1400 for sublimation. i stubbled on this NON-oem Empty CISS ink for Epson 1400 For Sublimation - eBay (item 380258562113 end time Sep-10-10 11:15:01 PDT)

does anybody think this will work i know its cheap, and i'm a big fan on you get what you pay for. but does anyone have any input or have tryed this product. 
thanks


----------



## FRESH_PRINTS (May 11, 2009)

I am also curious on this issue. I just bought an epson 1400 and have yet to take it out of the box. 

To piggyback off Louie is the dye-sublimation conversion something that needs to happen BEFORE using the printer? Or can I print some stuff and then convert this over to dye sub when I am ready? I am a total rookie in this department

Thanks!


----------



## FRESH_PRINTS (May 11, 2009)

I am also curious on this issue. I just bought an epson 1400 and have yet to take it out of the box. 

To piggyback off Louie is the dye-sublimation conversion something that needs to happen BEFORE using the printer? Or can I print some stuff and then convert this over to dye sub when I am ready? I am a total rookie in this department

Thanks!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I purchased my 1400 used off craigslist and converted it to sublimation. All I did was run a few head cleanings. I also got refill carts and one of those cheap ciss off ebay. I did not set up the ciss but the refill carts are cheap and do the job. I fill them inside the printer when they get low, had it a little over a year and no issues what so ever.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

A word of warning......RESEARCH who you buy a ciss from! I did and was amazed at the info I found on a few of the companies selling the cheap ones.
Inkjetfly.com is where I ended up going.....cost a little more but my info was safe.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

When it comes to CISS you would be better served throwing the money out the door and thus saving yourself a lot of aggrevation. For the most part they are garbage. Search the forum for countless post on the frustration they cause. You are basically asking ink to consistantly flow up hill - much better served getting refillable cartridges.


----------



## shanetuttle (May 6, 2012)

So here I am, bringing to back to life a 5 year old post. I have a 1400 and would like to know more about using it for sublimation, and how sublimation works. Will I need special ink and paper, a special heat press? What all is sublimation done on?


----------



## ColorProfiler (Jul 26, 2015)

if you printer has been working with ink that is not dye sublimation ink is better to buy a new printer that fit your size needs. you will need Dye sublimation ink, Sublimation paper, heat press and a lot of time and patience. the material must be if textile 60% poly or more in order to look decent the more poly % the better it looks. if you plan to transfer images onto rigid surfaces make sure that is been coated with polymer. 
hope this help


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

shanetuttle said:


> So here I am, bringing to back to life a 5 year old post. I have a 1400 and would like to know more about using it for sublimation, and how sublimation works. Will I need special ink and paper, a special heat press? What all is sublimation done on?


Hello fellow Houstonian! If you're just using regular OEM cartridges, you can just replace them with Sublimation cartridges. CISS kit is preferred if you're going to be doing heavy printing. If you currently use a CISS, then change out the system completely! Tanks, lines, cartridges, etc... You will also need a good name brand heat press like Geo Knight or Stahls Fusion and at least a 16x20 size. Also sublimation paper will be needed. Look around online for sublimation equipment, supplies, etc... The sources are growing.

Sublimation inks only work with polyester or polymer substrates. It will not bond to anything else like cotton or uncoated substrates. You can't just go buy a ceramic tile at home depot and press it. It has to be coated with a special polymer coating so the inks bond to it.

I would suggest researching videos on youtube. That's what I did and watched them over and over for over 6 weeks before I started, until I was comfortable. Literally watched hundreds of videos. By the time I received and put together my setup, I was experienced right out the gate before even pressing anything and my first item was a success!

I never reached out to any forums if I hit a snag because there are just too many variables in people's opinions, experiences, equipment, materials, etc... The few times that happened to me was due to lack of sleep because I was always finding something to press! Doing it until 3am! LOL Woke up the next morning and was like Ohhh yea, I forgot to do this or press this long or use this much pressure! LOL

PM me on your location in Houston! I may need to outsource some local DTG work your way!


----------



## ryanmontgomery (Mar 7, 2014)

I use my epson 1400 for standard printing and dye sub. I use the refillable carts rather than a cisco system. I just swap them when needed but if I won't be printing for a while I always leave the standard ink in. The cis can be touch and go, the refillable carts can be a pain but nothing to go wrong.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with Ryan's and the Zombie fellas posts.

If you were using carts before just install your CIS or your new carts and you are good to go.

Once the firmware detects different carts it will automatically do an auto head clean and charge your new inks up. The previous inks are completely depleted.


----------

